# Nature's Variety Instinct



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

does anybody feed this food? what are your thoughts/results? I've been thinking lately about switching onto this food from wellness.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Please no. The ash is extremely high in this food and should not be used for a long time. The company is good at marketing but the quality of protein is very very very low. Very.

If you just have to use a GF with high protein Nutram has them and Nutram makes good products.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> does anybody feed this food? what are your thoughts/results? I've been thinking lately about switching onto this food from wellness.


I have used this for my boy and some of my rescues that have had allergies. I like it. Never had a problem with it and allergy symptoms seemed to disappear. No stomach upsets to report. 

Lots of the dog food stores around here have samples that they give out or you could go to their website and sign up for a coupon for samples.
Nature's Variety Instinct
Also, most of the pet food stores will allow you to return an opened bag if your dog doesn't like it or has a negative reaction to it. 

You are going to find a lot of differing opinions on any number of dog foods. Your best bet is to get a bunch of samples and keep trying them until you find one that works best for you and your dog. I don't think there is any dog food that works for all dogs.

Just stay away from the rabbit because it is sourced from China


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I think NV is over-price for the quality. I fed it for a while a few years ago. I, too, am concerned about their very high ash levels.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ash is way too high and so is the Calcium...i was also thinking about this food a while back until i saw how high they were..


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

For consumers, Ash content is the only way you can judge the quality of protein.

Dr. Tim makes a 35/25 with 6% ash. Clearly he uses the best grades available.

This is another reason why people should not dismiss foods with by-products and organs like Bil-Jac. That food is 28% protein and over 90% from meat with less than 5% ash. 
Canidae is 24% protein with over 8% ash, clearly this company uses market grade protein.


----------

